# Need help with exhaust gasket



## MattH (Nov 1, 2020)

Does this require a gasket, I don't remember seeing one during removal. Is it just a flare seal?


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

No, it shouldn't


----------



## motown (Jul 7, 2018)

definitely not although I had to really work to get a proper seal when reinstalling an older exhaust system last year. The surface of the manifold has to be nice and smooth to get a proper fit.

(side note: with my recent engine rebuild over the winter I installed a new Gardner system with the "Turbo Muffler" option. I rate it five stars, the fit, finish and sound are perfect.)


----------



## MattH (Nov 1, 2020)

Perfect, thanks guys!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

wire brush both surfaces or sand ... clean with brake clean
get a tube of pematex THE RIGHT STUFF comes in gray and black
and a thin coat to both surfaces and bolt together ,,,,
looks like you have an issue with left hole in the manifold ??
I had an exhaust tick on a 68 Im repaired that way and its been quiet for
3 seasons ... the right stuff wont burn off and its fairly easy to remove in the future


----------



## MattH (Nov 1, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> wire brush both surfaces or sand ... clean with brake clean
> get a tube of pematex THE RIGHT STUFF comes in gray and black
> and a thin coat to both surfaces and bolt together ,,,,
> looks like you have an issue with left hole in the manifold ??


I have used Permatex orange copper gasket on exhaust flanges before, never had much luck with the other RTVs. I do have the right stuff though. Good eye! Yes someone broke the bolt, drilled it out and ran a smaller 5/16” bolt/but in its place.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I run into the same issue with the OHC 6 exhaust. 
As mentioned getting the flanged area as clean and smooth as possible is key.
I use high temp exhaust sealant on the flange as well with good results.


----------

